# Rescheduled games



## Darmah (Oct 1, 2021)

I keep hearing about ECNL girls games being canceled or rescheduled( across all ages).  Is it because there are no ref's, fields? Maybe something different?


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 1, 2021)

Really? SW? Which age groups? Do tell... 
On the boys side yes for Covid but on the girls side I haven't heard of any yet


----------



## Darmah (Oct 1, 2021)

Week one Surf and Slammers Koge were scheduled to play each other on Saturday and that didn’t happen. Both teams played the next day on Sunday against different opponents though.  This week I believe that Surf and Sharks got canceled and Blues and Rebels got canceled. However, Surf and Blues are playing each other on Sunday. ‍‍


----------



## Footy30 (Oct 1, 2021)

Darmah said:


> Week one Surf and Slammers Koge were scheduled to play each other on Saturday and that didn’t happen. Both teams played the next day on Sunday against different opponents though.  This week I believe that Surf and Sharks got canceled and Blues and Rebels got canceled. However, Surf and Blues are playing each other on Sunday. ‍‍


hahaha oh boy the Surf Slammers Koge "ENCL" (wink wink) reschedule somehow led to a discussion on white privilege  so please lets not get that one started again.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Oct 1, 2021)

Apparently, the Rebels/Blues game was rescheduled because Blues didn't have available fields for Saturday's game.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Darmah said:


> Week one Surf and Slammers Koge were scheduled to play each other on Saturday and that didn’t happen. Both teams played the next day on Sunday against different opponents though.  This week I believe that Surf and Sharks got canceled and Blues and Rebels got canceled. However, Surf and Blues are playing each other on Sunday. ‍‍


Postponed not canceled….

Last weekend anyone know what was Rebels v Slammers 06 score…..Rebels didn’t post it or a couple other age groups…..


----------



## Chelseafc (Oct 2, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Postponed not canceled….
> 
> Last weekend anyone know what was Rebels v Slammers 06 score…..Rebels didn’t post it or a couple other age groups…..


Game was rescheduled due to SW college field closure.  I think the turf fields were open, but not the grass due to the rain.


----------



## Chelseafc (Oct 2, 2021)

H


ecsoccermom said:


> Apparently, the Rebels/Blues game was rescheduled because Blues didn't have available fields for Saturday's game.


 How does that even happen?  Weren’t the games planned in advanced, and doesn’t Blues have OC Great Park?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 2, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> H
> How does that even happen?  Weren’t the games planned in advanced, and doesn’t Blues have OC Great Park?


Great Park grass was getting pretty tore up last weekend. (Looked like a combo of overwatering + rain) Maybe they chose to give the grass some time to repair?


----------



## Sike (Oct 2, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> H
> How does that even happen?  Weren’t the games planned in advanced, and doesn’t Blues have OC Great Park?


I prefer a good conspiracy theory.  Maybe Blues wanted the day off before their games against surf tomorrow.


----------



## Darmah (Oct 2, 2021)

And ma


Sike said:


> I prefer a good conspiracy theory.  Maybe Blues wanted the day off before their games against surf tomorrow.


And maybe Surf wanted the day off as well before their games against Blues tomorrow.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Oct 2, 2021)

If anyone has played at El Cerrito park in corona, they would know that the fields at great park couldn’t possibly be any worse than those one’s. The gopher holes/dirt piles alone are a threat to every athlete. Therefore I call BS on the fields not being in good shape excuse.  However, I have heard that the reason for all the TBD’s on the schedule is that ECNL turned the scheduling over completely to the teams themselves, including coming up with the fields. All ECNL has done with our league fees is provide the dates on which we are supposed to play. Sounds about right.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 2, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> If anyone has played at El Cerrito park in corona, they would know that the fields at great park couldn’t possibly be any worse than those one’s. The gopher holes/dirt piles alone are a threat to every athlete. Therefore I call BS on the fields not being in good shape excuse.  However, I have heard that the reason for all the TBD’s on the schedule is that ECNL turned the scheduling over completely to the teams themselves, including coming up with the fields. All ECNL has done with our league fees is provide the dates on which we are supposed to play. Sounds about right.


What? This makes no sense.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Oct 3, 2021)

@LASTMAN14  just trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to say that the reason for the reschedules couldn’t possibly be the poor
Field conditions. If teams can play at El cerrito, teams can play anywhere. Our DOC has been finding and confirming fields for our home games the week before game time. Sorry I wasn’t clear.  It had been a long day.


----------



## crush (Oct 3, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> @LASTMAN14  just trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to say that the reason for the reschedules couldn’t possibly be the poor
> Field conditions. If teams can play at El cerrito, teams can play anywhere. Our DOC has been finding and confirming fields for our home games the week before game time. Sorry I wasn’t clear.  It had been a long day.


It's ok soccer mail 2020.   He's been saying I'm a "moron", "stop it" and I basically have no idea what I'm talking about the LAST 4 years...lol.  I splain it crush way. The fields are going bad quickly.  Yesterday the fields at great park were hard as rock and like playing on cement.  Talk about bouncy ball.....lol.  Also, must be nice to just play one game a week.  This back to back stuff will cause injuries and mental anguish and these clubs rescheduling are actually helping their players, moo!  Very long day yesterday.  Good luck to all the teams that have back to back again.  TGIFS!!!


----------



## soccermail2020 (Oct 3, 2021)

@LASTMAN14  just trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to say that the reason for the reschedules couldn’t possibly be the poor
Field conditions. If teams can play at El cerrito, teams can play anywhere. Our DOC has been finding and confirming fields for our home games the week before game time. Sorry I wasn’t clear.  It had been a long day.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 3, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> @LASTMAN14  just trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to say that the reason for the reschedules couldn’t possibly be the poor
> Field conditions. If teams can play at El cerrito, teams can play anywhere. Our DOC has been finding and confirming fields for our home games the week before game time. Sorry I wasn’t clear.  It had been a long day.


Got it! Thx for clarifying.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Oct 3, 2021)

Darmah said:


> And ma
> 
> And maybe Surf wanted the day off as well before their games against Blues tomorrow.


Any update on those games?


----------



## Lightning Red (Oct 3, 2021)

ecsoccermom said:


> Any update on those games?


U19 Surf 1-0
U17 Surf 4-1
U16 Tie 0-0
U15 Surf 2-0


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> U19 Surf 1-0
> U17 Surf 4-1
> U16 Tie 0-0
> U15 Surf 2-0


Do they still use Uxx?  I thought it was by birth year now.


----------



## Sike (Oct 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Do they still use Uxx?  I thought it was by birth year now.


Yes, they still use it.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 4, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> @LASTMAN14  just trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to say that the reason for the reschedules couldn’t possibly be the poor
> Field conditions. If teams can play at El cerrito, teams can play anywhere. Our DOC has been finding and confirming fields for our home games the week before game time. Sorry I wasn’t clear.  It had been a long day.


No idea on the great park fields- But the City of Irvine is notorious for closing fields to keep them in pristine condition.  While some cities don't gave if you play on a goat field riddled with land mines-  Irvine will shut fields down when there is 75% or greater humidity (exaggerating a little bit- but some rain in the air and they close their fields).

I have a feeling that any player who had an ecnl/rl game get cancelled this weekend, still got plenty of opportuntity to play for their clubs SoCalLeague team.  (We had 4 or 5 in our Saturday game)


----------



## Chelseafc (Oct 4, 2021)

Darmah said:


> And ma
> 
> And maybe Surf wanted the day off as well before their games against Blues tomorrow.


Was Surf’s Oct 2nd game postponed also?


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 6, 2021)

Any know how surf fields in Del Mar is holding up? My kids team is heading there for the SD ECNL event this weekend and curious if they are decent or beaten down?


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Oct 7, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> Any know how surf fields in Del Mar is holding up? My kids team is heading there for the SD ECNL event this weekend and curious if they are decent or beaten down?


The club has restricted the use of the front fields since early September, most practices on the back fields and only a few fields in use each weekend. With the recent rain i think the fields will be in good shape, similar to the first weekend of Surf Cup. Second weekend they were beat to hell.


----------



## Sike (Oct 7, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> Was Surf’s Oct 2nd game postponed also?


No.


----------

